

Ask HN: How would you monetize this app? - waaejnjkbu

Pricing models, advertisements, selling data collected from the users etc.. any suggestions would be great.  I&#x27;m not desperate to make money off of this as user growth is my number one priority but it would be nice to maximize cash output from it as well.  Thanks.<p>Link to the app (Android) - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=appinventor.ai_ViewSk8.BeerBattle
======
byoung2
I'd go with advertising, since you might get some drunken clicks. I doubt
you'll have enough user data to be able to sell it anywhere, and you're not
collecting enough user data to connect it to other data (e.g. the way Facebook
collects both personal info and like/share/location data).

------
anigbrowl
Affiliate with a retailer, of course. Also, pull some pictures/logos and
pretty it up some. I realize this is the first iteration but low-quality
appearances make me assume low-quality code.

